# An die Betatester ;)



## Regnor (27. Februar 2008)

Ähm, nett wäre ein kurzes Feedback von euch, auch wenn alles klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre für uns hier wichtig.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (27. Februar 2008)

Hiho

Soweit klappt alles würde ich sagen, außer dem schon erwähnten Bug mit dem Skinmenü (Doppelte Skins).

Wobei ... wird jetzt komisch klingen aber...

Wenn ich WoW aktiv habe gibt es 2 Versionen vom Blinken.... einmal blinkt das b langsam und einmal schnell, was hat das denn zu bedeuten? Denke mal das ist eine Rückmeldung vom Trayicon, wenn das neue Gametime Plugin aktiv ist oder?

Ansonsten, hat der Bosskillcounter wohl noch ein Problem, habe heute versucht das ganze mal zu Reproduzieren im Flammenschlund hat aber nicht geklappt. ( Hat alles funktioniert wie es sollte).

- Wurde bei mir der Azgalor kill letzte Woche im Berg Hyjal nicht gezählt.
- Der Firstkill von Kaelthas vor ein paar Wochen aber 2x ( Doppelt also ).

Da wir heute wieder Berg Hyal gehen, und evtl. schon bis Azgalor kommen, schau ich mal ob dann der Kill richtig gezählt wird.

Morgen werd' ich die neue Blasc Version mal auf Vista testen, hab beides drauf. ( Sp1 dann)


#EDIT

Wobei mir grad auffällt, dass die Kills in Hyjal nicht ganz stimmen.

Wir haben jedes mal einen Boss mehr gekillt.

Also müsste es 3-2-1-1 sein, es ist aber  2-2-1-0 

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=9586&tab=11

Also manchmal flutscht ein Kill durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bekomme ich es irgendwie reproduziert, nix wildes, aber fällt mir grad mal so auf.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem blinken kann ich nur bestätigen. Manchmal blinkt es schnell und manchmal langsam. Ich hab außerdem noch das Problem das er wenn ich WoW beende nicht meine Chars updatet. Musste es gerade manuell machen. BLASC ist jedoch an und hab auch alle Add-Ons aktiviert also k.a. warum er nicht aktualisiert. Achso und das was ich dir ja schon im IRC gesagt hab mit den Addon Paketen funktioniert auch nicht.


EDIT: Ok, also mittlerweile funktioniert das mit dem Chars uploaden nach beenden von WoW zumindest manchmal es braucht immer n paar Versuche bis es klappt. Bis dahin kommt bei jedem Versuch ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Regnor (2. März 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das mit dem blinken kann ich nur bestätigen. Manchmal blinkt es schnell und manchmal langsam. Ich hab außerdem noch das Problem das er wenn ich WoW beende nicht meine Chars updatet. Musste es gerade manuell machen. BLASC ist jedoch an und hab auch alle Add-Ons aktiviert also k.a. warum er nicht aktualisiert. Achso und das was ich dir ja schon im IRC gesagt hab mit den Addon Paketen funktioniert auch nicht.
> EDIT: Ok, also mittlerweile funktioniert das mit dem Chars uploaden nach beenden von WoW zumindest manchmal es braucht immer n paar Versuche bis es klappt. Bis dahin kommt bei jedem Versuch ne Fehlermeldung.



kannst du mir noch sagen welche fehlermeldung kommt?


----------

